# First competition, physique class



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, been convinced to do a competition by a mate whose competing.

Its on 2nd May in Hull. Not really many details about it apart from that its being ran by a recently turned Nabba Pro.

First day of diet today, 12 weeks out. Here's my first 2 pictures (my legs are embarrassing, I am very much aware) Struggling to attach pics from my phone.

Anyway. Onto the workout, chest and Tris today

Flat bb bench

20 - 15

50 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80 - 10

Incline machine press (MTUT)

28 - 12, 12, 12,

42 - 20

Cable crossover (top,middle,bottom)

15 - 12

20 - 12

15 - 12

20 - 12

15 - 12, 12

Smith CGBP

10 - 10

20 - 10, 10

22.5 - 8, 8

Rope press down

20 - 15

30 - 15

35 - 12, 12

Overhead tricep

5 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

View attachment 165785


That's the competition.

First pictures including weight

View attachment 165786


View attachment 165787


View attachment 165788


Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck Shaun!

If I were you, I'd increase your leg day frequency; in 12 weeks you can make some decent changes if you really go for it 3 times per week.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Good luck Shaun!
> 
> If I were you, I'd increase your leg day frequency; in 12 weeks you can make some decent changes if you really go for it 3 times per week.


Agree with this. Are you even judged on legs though??

Good luck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about legs in physique lol.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's your diet like?

Are you carb cycling?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's workout

Squat

20 - 8

40 - 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8

90 - 6, 6

Leg press

80 - 20

90 - 20

100 - 20

110 - 20

SLDL

40 - 8, 8

50 - 8, 8

60 - 8

Leg press calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Standing calf raise

15, 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I normally do legs twice a week. With a more compound day, then a machine day.

I'm not planning on carb cycling. Here's what my diet consists of.

Meal 1

2 eggs + 2 whites

40g porridge

Meal 2

150g chicken

60g wholegrain basmati rice

Peas

Meal 3

1 can tuna

2 rice cakes

Meal 4 (pre workout

1 banana

Post workout

1 banana

30g protein

Meal 5

1 can tuna

2 rice cakes

Meal 6

200g steak

100g boiled potatoes

Carrots & peas

Meal 7

400ml milk

Totals

Calories - 2150

Protein - 225g

Carbohydrates - 185g

Fat - 55g

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's back workout. Wasn't feeling dead lift today but did it anyway, pretty half ****d.

Close grip pull down

28 - 12

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 8

Machine row

20 - 8

30 - 8

40 - 8

40/20 - 8/12

Deadlift

60 - 8

100 - 8

110 - 8

120 - 8

140 - 10

Db hammer curl

7 - 10

9.5 - 10, 10, 10

BB cheat curl

20 - 5, 5, 5, 5

Rope curl

20 - 12

30 - 12

40 - 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

How lean are you looking to be at the end of your cut mate?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck fella


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

FelonE said:


> How lean are you looking to be at the end of your cut mate?


I'm hoping to have a decent set of visible abs really, I can't see myself holding my own against everyone else in the class really but I do want to have a go and hopefully get pretty lean in the process


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> I'm hoping to have a decent set of visible abs really, I can't see myself holding my own against everyone else in the class really but I do want to have a go and hopefully get pretty lean in the process


Good luck mate. Fvck it why not give it a go,it'll be an experience if nothing else.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh and by the way. I'm also taking clen whilst cutting to try and aid with fat loss a little. Only on 60mg a day and realised that's enough for me. Going for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Not that bothered about taking any proper gear really, can't really afford to


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> Oh and by the way. I'm also taking clen whilst cutting to try and aid with fat loss a little. Only on 60mg a day and realised that's enough for me. Going for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Not that bothered about taking any proper gear really, can't really afford to


Are you natty?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Are you natty?


Because I'm taking clen no.

But the rest of the time I am haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> Because I'm taking clen no.
> 
> But the rest of the time I am haha


I wouldn't say taking clen wouldn't make you natty lol. Be interested to see how you get on mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Did you not do a journal a while back and you were deadlifting absolutely loads of weight?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

sen said:


> Did you not do a journal a while back and you were deadlifting absolutely loads of weight?


Yer I did 215 a week or 2 ago for 1, video on my old profile


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> Yer I did 215 a week or 2 ago for 1, video on my old profile


****ing hell. I'd fold in half trying to lift that. Good luck with the show!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's shoulder workout. Not a very good workout, shoulder wasn't feeling brilliant at work yesterday, and was the same as I got through the workout, soldiered on but glad its over.

Smith OHP

5 - 12

15 - 8

20 - 8

22.5 - 8, 7

Facing hammer press

10 - 10

11.25 - 10

12.5 - 10

15 - 10, 10

Cable lat raise

10 - 12, 10, 8, 8

Cable front raise

20 - 8, 8, 8, 8

BB shrug

60 - 12

80 - 10

90 - 10

100 - 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays leg and abs workout

Leg press

40 - 15

60 - 15

80 - 15

100 - 15

120 - 15

140 - 15

160 - 12

180 - 12

200 - 12

Leg curl

35 - 12

42 - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Leg extensions

35 - 10

42 - 10, 10, 10

49 - 10, 10

Standing leg curl

14 - 8, 8, 8

Leg press calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Cable wood chop

10, 10, 10

Knee raise

8, 8, 8

Decline crunch

8, 8, 5

Plank

30, 30, 30

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's chest and triceps workout went well, trained alone today.

Flat bb bench

20 - 15

40 - 10

60 - 8

80 - 8

100 - 3, 3

70 - 8, 8

Incline hammer press

15 - 10, 10

20 - 10, 10

Cable crossover

10, 10, 10, 8

Dips

6, 6, 6, 6

V bar pressdown

40 - 10, 10, 10, 10

DB kickback

7.5 - 12, 12, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today, absolute gruler! Quads are killing me and I can imagine they'll not be feeling too clever tomorrow.

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 8

60 - 8

80 - 8

100 - 5, 5

80 - 8

60 - 10

Leg press (MTUT)

60 - 10, 10, 10

80 - 10, 10

SLDL

60 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Standing calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Week 2 progress pics

View attachment 166213


View attachment 166214


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's back and bicep workout went well. Energy still good, still able to train pretty heavy.

T bar row

15 - 8

30 -* 8

45 - 8

55 - 8

65 - 8

Cable row

35 - 10

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

Deadlift

65 - 8

105 - 6

135 - 6

155 - 6

175 - 6

Short bar curl

Chains - 8

+2.5 - 8, 8, 8

Overhead cable curl

10 - 12, 12

15 - 10, 10

Incline db curl

7.5 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Straight arm pull down

40 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's shoulder session went really well, decided to do a little cardio aswel.

Smith OHP

5 - 10

15 - 8, 8

20 - 8, 8

DB OHP

20 - 10, 10, 9, 8, 8

Lat raise

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 10

12 - 10

15 - 8

Db front raise

7.5 - 10, 10

9.5 - 10

Machine shrug

40 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Cardio - 17 mins treadmill. 220 calories

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays legs and abs workout

Leg press

40 - 12

80 - 12

120 - 12

160 - 12

200 - 12

240 - 8

160 - 15

80 - 20

Leg curl

35 - 12, 12

42 - 12, 12

49 - 12, 12

56 - 12

Leg extensions

49 - 12, 12, 20, 20, 20

Standing calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Knee raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Side to side crunch

16, 16, 16, 16

Ab rollout

6, 6, 6, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays chest workout

Incline bb

20 - 12

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8

70 - 8, 8

Flat db press

17.5 - 10

22 - 10

27 - 10

30 - 10

Cable crossover

Top - 12, 12

Mid - 12, 12

Bot - 12, 12

Cgbp

50 - 8, 8

60 - 8, 8

Db kickback

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

9.5 - 10

V bar press down

35 - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Finished with 16 mins x trainer, 200 cals.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's leg workout, felt good!

Squat

20 - 10

50 - 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 8

90 - 6

60 - 12

SLDL

50 - 8, 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

Leg press

120 - 10

160 - 10

200 - 8

220 - 8

240 - 8

Leg press calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Week 3 pictures, tightening up around mid section, still feeling quite good. Doing ECA on my off weeks from clen.

View attachment 166673


View attachment 166674


Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's back workout went really well, apart from deadlifts feeling really heavy, did a little cardio after.

Cable row

10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Wide machine row

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

35 - 10

Deadlift

60 - 8

100 - 8

120 - 5

140 - 5

160 - 5

One arm cable curl

10 - 12, 12

15 - 12, 12

BB curl

20 - 8

25 - 8

30 - 8, 8

Seated db curl

7.5 - 10, 10

9.5 - 10, 10

Pull ups

6, 6

-20kg - 5

-35kg - 6

Treadmill - 18 mins 115cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's shoulder session, had to miss cardio today, had stuff to do after gym.

Hammer shoulder press (facing)

5 - 12

10 - 10

20 - 8

25 - 8

30/20/10 - 8/8/9

Db shoulder press

12.5 - 10

15 - 10

17.5 - 10

20 - 10

Db lat raise

5 - 12

7 - 12

9.5 - 10, 10

Cable lat raise

8, 8, 6, 6

Bb shrug

60 - 8

80 - 8

100 - 8

120 - 6

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and abs today. Really good session, got some good contractions on my legs and abs today.

Leg press

40 - 20

80 - 20

120 - 20

140 - 20

160 - 20

Leg curl

35 - 15

42 - 15

49 - 15

56 - 15

63 - 15

70 - 15

Leg extension

28 - 15

35 - 15

42 - 15

49 - 15

56 - 15

63 - 15

Standing leg curl

14 - 10, 8, 8

Leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Knee raise

10, 10, 10, 8

Wood chop

12, 12, 12, 12

Crunch

10, 10, 8, 8

Plank

30, 30, 30, 30

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's chest and triceps workout.

Incline BB press

20 - 15

40 - 12

60 - 10, 10

70 - 10

80 - 5

40 - 15

Flat db fly

7.5 - 10

9.5 - 10

12.5 - 10, 10

Cable crossover

Top - 12, 12, 10

Mid - 12, 10, 10

Bot - 10, 10, 10

Smith cgbp

10 - 10

15 - 10

20 - 10, 10

25 - 7

10 - 19

One arm press down

10 - 10, 10

15 - 10, 10

V bar press down

35 - 12

40 - 12

45 - 12

50 - 10

Treadmill - 18mins - 260cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's leg workout, going to be feeling it tomorrow!

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 8

60 - 8

80 - 6

100 - 5, 5

60 - 17

Leg press

40 - 10

80 - 10

120 - 8

160 - 8

200 - 8

220 - 8

240 - 8

SLDL

45 - 8

65 - 8, 8

75 - 8, 8

Standing calf raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Leg press calf raise

25, 25, 25, 25

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's killer back workout, really pleased with deadlifts today

Lat pulldown

4 x 12

BB bent over row

45 - 8

65 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Deadlift

65 - 8

105 - 6

135 - 6

145 - 6

155 - 6

165 - 10

Bb curl

Chains - 8, 8, 8, 8

Db hammer curl

7 - 10

9.5 - 10, 10, 10

Db preacher curl

7 - 12, 12

9.5 - 12, 12

Db row

20 - 10, 10, 10

Bike - 25 mins - 180cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders today.

Hammer shoulder press (facing)

5 - 12

10 - 10

15 - 10, 10

20 - 10

Standing ohp

25 - 6

35 - 6

45 - 6

47.5 - 6

50 - 6

45 - 6

Seated Db lat raise

7 - 10, 10

9.5 - 10, 10

Face pulls

10 - 12

15 - 12

20 - 12

25 - 10

Seated db shrug

30 - 10, 10, 10

Treadmill - 24 min - 275cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Great arms and cardio workout today, got to try bring up my lagging arms!

EZ curl

Bar - 12

5 - 10

6.25 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

EZ skull crusher

Bar - 12

5 - 10

6.25 - 10, 10, 10

Rope overhead extension

12, 12, 12, 12

SUPERSET

Rope curl

12, 12, 12, 12

Alternating db curl

7.5 - 10, 10

9.5 - 10

SUPERSET

Tricep kickback

7.5 - 10, 10

9.5 - 10

BB spider curl

15 - 10, 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Diamond press up

12, 12, 12, 12

Bike - 30min - 200cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Really good legs and abs session today, legs are improving, had a few comments on how much my physique is changing, which is nice.

Walking db lunge

5 - 10, 10

7.5 - 10, 10

10 - 10, 10

Single leg press

40 - 10

50 - 10

60 - 10

Leg curl

35 - 15

42 - 12, 12

49 - 12, 12

56 - 15

63 - 15

Leg extension

35 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 12

63 - 12

70 - 10

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10

Leg raise

10, 10, 10, 8

Side to side crunch

16, 16, 16, 16

Db oblique crunch

10 - 8, 8, 8

Plank

35, 35, 35, 35

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheat meal last night, went to a great local steak house. I had a 12oz burger with bacon and cheese, didn't manage to finish all the chips. Then had creme egg brownie and ice cream. Almost fell asleep on the way home, absolutely done in! But great quality food.

Haymaker Steak House, Bonby. Great place!

View attachment 167438


View attachment 167439


Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays chest and tricept workout.

Flat bb bench

20 - 12

50 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

80/60 - 10/6

Flat machine press

5 - 12

7 - 12

9 - 12

11 - 12

Cable crossover

Bottom - 12, 12, 10

Middle - 12, 12, 8

Top - 10, 10, 10

Smith CGBP

10 - 10

20 - 8

25 - 8, 8, 8

Overhead db extension

4.5 - 10, 10

7 - 10, 10

Cable kickback

10 - 21, 21, 21

Treadmill - 21mins - 325cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's leg workout, didn't feel like going particularly heavy on squats today.

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 8

60 - 8, 8

70 - 8, 8

80 - 8

Leg press

40 - 10

80 - 10

120 - 10

160 - 10, 10, 10

SLDL

40 - 8, 8

50 - 8

60 - 8

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Weighed in this week at 13st 7lb, lost more weight than I wanted to, but hopefully its going to steady out now.

This weeks progress pics

View attachment 167538


View attachment 167539


View attachment 167540


Feel like I'm getting on well so far, everything is tightening up nicely.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice progress mate. Best of luck !


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Following this mate,coming on nicely. dong my first comp as well in physique this year. Your progress pics have definitley inspired me to crack on fair play

How tall are you mate?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, nice to see people are keeping an eye on my progress.

I'm about 6ft, maybe 6ft1


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Wednesdays back workout

Close grip pulldown

28 - 12

42 - 12

49 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 8

T bar row

15 - 8

30 - 8

45 - 8

60 - 6, 6

Deadlift

60 - 8

100 - 5

120 - 5

140 - 5

180 - 4

BB curl

20 - 8

25 - 8

30 - 8

35 - 8

Db curl

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 10

12.5 - 8

15 - 6

Rope curl

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 10

Bike - 20mins - 130cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's shoulder session

Smith ohp

5 - 10

10 - 10

15 - 10

20 - 8

20/15/10/5 - 8/6/6/8

Seated db press

12 - 8

14.5 - 8

17 - 8

19.5 - 8

Db lat raise

4.5 - 12

7 - 12

9.5 - 10

12 - 8

Bent over cable rear fly

10 - 12, 10, 10, 10

Cable lat raise

10 - 6, 6

15 - 6, 6

SUPERSET

Cable front raise

10 - 6, 6

15 - 6

10 - 6

Machine shrug

40 - 12

45 - 12

50 - 12

55 - 10

Treadmill - 20mins - 260cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Arms today, real good session, plenty of veins on my forearms which was nice!

Db concentration curl

4.5 - 10

7 - 10

9.5 - 10

12 - 10

15 - 8, 8

Low cable curl

21 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Db wrist curl

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 12, 12

12 - 10

Db hammer curl

12 - 8

15 - 5, 5, 5

V bar press down

30 - 15

35 - 12

40 - 10

45 - 10

50 - 10

French press

10 - 12

15 - 12

20 - 10, 10, 10

Db kickback

7.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Machine curl

20 - 12

25 - 10, 10

SUPERSET

Diamond press up

10, 10, 10

Treadmill - 20mins - 175cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's legs and abs workout, really good session. Abs starting to show through a bit, which is nice!

Leg press

40 - 15

60 - 15

80 - 15

100 - 15

120 - 15

140 - 15

160 - 15

Lying leg curl

7 - 10

9.5 - 10

12 - 10

14.5 - 10

Leg curl

42 - 12, 12, 12

49 - 12, 12, 12

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10, 8, 8, 8

Single leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Leg extension

35 - 12, 12

42 - 12, 12

49 - 10, 10

(Single leg negatives)

35 - 6

42 - 6

Hanging leg raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Cable wood chop

10, 10, 10, 10

Ab rollout

8, 8, 8

Cable crunch

15, 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like the training is solid n consistent mate, how long till your comp is it


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

After dl, do rear delts, dB rows, then 3 later ex. You got the width, maximize that. Dl with fp's gonna fill the top in. Your diet great, cut those carbs in half 4 days, then 300 gram load day.

Mon and Fri is now chest day. Sm cgbp needs to be super incline. Mon is bb chest day, Friday is all incline. Hell with that huge leg day. Squat, then cook that time on the stair master to lean.

Welcome to physique. Big chest, big back. Too easy, right?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Looks like the training is solid n consistent mate, how long till your comp is it


How long until your comp fella?


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> After dl, do rear delts, dB rows, then 3 later ex. You got the width, maximize that. Dl with fp's gonna fill the top in. Your diet great, cut those carbs in half 4 days, then 300 gram load day.
> 
> Mon and Fri is now chest day. Sm cgbp needs to be super incline. Mon is bb chest day, Friday is all incline. Hell with that huge leg day. Squat, then cook that time on the stair master to lean.
> 
> Welcome to physique. Big chest, big back. Too easy, right?


Can you translate this into full word pls mate (don't dis me for not been able to read cryptic lol)



andyhuggins said:


> How long until your comp fella?


July mate dirty bulk finishes tonight!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Looks like the training is solid n consistent mate, how long till your comp is it


Its on 3rd May, so 7 weeks today!

Hopefully going to be in good nick for it


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Went to a place called Stocky's Gym today, loads of different leg equipment to try out, so decided to make it count!

Weight this morning 13st 6lb, weight loss has slowed, which is good.

Squat machine

10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Leg press

12, 12, 12, 8, 8, 8

Leg extensions

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 10

50 - 8

Lying leg curl

10, 10, 10, 8

Standing leg curl

12, 12, 12, 12

Seated calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10/10

Standing calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and Tris today. Okay session but felt quite tired from the start tbh.

Flat bb bench

20 - 12

40 - 12

60 - 12

70 - 12

80/40 - 10/13

Machine press

10, 10, 10, 10

Incline cable fly

12, 12, 8, 8, 8

Rope press down

35 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 8, 8

Skull crusher

12, 12, 12, 12

Overhead db extension

7.5 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Bike - 20mins

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and biceps today, good session. Went for some heavy deadlifts.

Machine row

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 10

One arm cable row

25 - 12

30 - 12

35 - 12

40 - 12

Deadlift

60 - 8

100 - 6

140 - 3

180 - 3, 3, 3

Bb curl

20 - 8

30 - 6, 6

40 - 6, 6

Db hammer curl

7.5 - 10

12 - 10, 8, 8

Cable curl

20 - 12

25 - 12

30 - 12

35 - 12

Treadmill - 26mins - 300cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders today, really good session, shoulders felt mega!

Smith ohp

5 - 12

10 - 10

20 - 6

22.5 - 6

25 - 6

27.5 - 6

Hammer shoulder press (facing)

20 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Wide upright row

20 - 10, 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

Db lat raise

4.5 - 10

7 - 10

9.5 - 8, 8

Db shrug

35 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Cable lat raise

10 - 8, 7, 6, 6

Cross trainer - 15mins - 150cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's arms workout

CGBP

20 - 12

30 - 12

40 - 12

60 - 10, 10

70 - 8, 8

EZ skull crusher

5 - 10

10 - 10, 10, 10

V bar pressdown

12, 12, 12, 10

Rope kickback

8, 8, 8, 8

EZ curl

Bar - 15

5 - 12

7.5 - 10

10 - 10

12.5 - 8

Incline DB curl

7.5 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Zottoman curl

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

Treadmill - 190cal - 17mins

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and abs today, arms in agony today! Especially biceps.

Standing calf raise

12, 12, 12, 8, 6, 6

Leg extension

21 - 12

35 - 10

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

63/35 - 10/10

Lying leg curl

7 - 12, 12

12 - 10, 10, 10, 10

12/7 - 10/15

Single leg press

40 - 10

50 - 10

60 - 10

70 - 10

70/40 - 10/15

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Leg extension

49 - 15, 15, 15

SUPERSET

Leg curl

49 - 15, 15, 15

Leg raise

10, 10, 10

Cable side bend

10, 10, 10

Cable crunch

12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's back and biceps workout, feeling really good!

Free motion lat pulldown

20 - 15

40 - 12

60 - 12

80 - 12

100 - 12

120 - 10

Seated row

43 - 10

52 - 10

61 - 10

70/43 - 10/15

Free motion one arm high row

40 - 10

50 - 10

60 - 10

80 - 10

Pull ups (to failure)

13, 7

Preacher curl

5 - 12

10 - 10, 10, 10

Rope curl

15, 15, 12, 10

Alternating db curl

5 - 12

7.5 - 10

10 - 10

12.5 - 8

15 - 8

17.5 - 5

Stair master - 15mins - 180cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Progress pics for this week!

View attachment 168380


View attachment 168381


View attachment 168382


Thanks

Shaun


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice changes mate, you need to invest on some posting tuition etc.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> Progress pics for this week!
> 
> View attachment 168380
> 
> ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work so far mate, huge change


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words, I'm off a week on Saturday to a posing class with my mate that's competing at the same show as me.

I'm running the clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, I'm off a week on Saturday to a posing class with my mate that's competing at the same show as me.
> 
> I'm running the clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


Take benadryl at night on those 2 weeks off. Helps clean out receptors.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Doing a good job. Can really see your physic changing week by week. I take it your doing your cardio PWO? It would be cool to see what your diet looks like.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yer I'm doing cardio 4 times a week, either HIIT or steady state depending on energy levels, aim for anywhere between 150-300cals burned roughly.

Diet is

Meal 1

2 eggs + 2 whites

Wholewheat bagel

Meal 2

150g chicken

1/2 bag uncle bens rice

Peas

Meal 3

150g chicken

Mini wheat & white wrap

Dressing

Meal 4 (pre workout)

Per workout shake

1 banana

Post workout

1 banana

Protein shake

Meal 5

150g chicken

Mini wheat & white wrap

Dressing

Meal 6

200g steak

100g boiled potatoes

Carrots & peas

Meal 7

400ml milk

Totals

Calories - 2150

Protein - 225g

Carbohydrates - 185g

Fat - 55g

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> Progress pics for this week!
> 
> View attachment 168380
> 
> ...


looking good mate, you need however to work those rear delt, VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERY important for this class... and also stage presence is key mate, keep hard work going on!

I'm also a physique competitor.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> looking good mate, you need however to work those rear delt, VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERY important for this class... and also stage presence is key mate, keep hard work going on!
> 
> I'm also a physique competitor.


How did you get on?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> How did you get on?


I went on stage "ok" I risked a little with the carb load but, I didnt really know where my sweet spot was at, and I feared to over do it so was at 70% at most...

Then they overdid it with the competitors and we where 22 on stage.... we hardly could fit, and I was in one end of stage... said so I didn't make the finals unjustified, was by far in better shape conditioning than 80% of the rest, and should of made top 4... judges sometimes don't really know what to focus on this class.

However next comp will be much different mate. I know how to carb up propperly, and to be honest ill risk it a little.... Im adding some tren ace at some serious dose and bumping up the winny to 100 EOD instead of 50 mg eod... and adding more iu hgh... This year the lvl is sick insane, and Ill make my best to make top 3, be there thight as hell and hopefully much fuller.

you learn as you move on. NO PAIN NO GAIN, right? hehe

Im moving on to bodybuilding from here, will take a few years off and improve my physique.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

remarkable progress!, your BF has really dropped fast, do you think this is mostly in part to the clen? we have similar macros and calories but i'm losing at a much slower rate.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yer I think its probably the clean giving me the edge, but I'm also doing a reasonable amount of cardio. Are you?


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

yep 30 mins per day + 2 hours of weight training, 4-5 days a week and at high volume


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and tris yesterday!

Incline fly

7 - 15

9.5 - 12

12.5 - 12

15 - 12

17.5/7 - 12/20

Incline smith press

15 - 10

20 - 8

25 - 8

30 - 8, 8

Flat db press

20 - 10

22 - 10

24.5 - 8, 8, 8

Straight bar press down

30 - 12

40 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Overhead cable extension

5 - 10, 10

10 - 10, 10

Single arm extension

30, 24, 21

Cable crossover

15 - 10, 10, 8

Treadmill - 260cal - 22mins

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's legs and abs workout, doing abs twice a week now, decided to do a bit of volume work on legs, absolutely dying!

Squat

20 - 12

40 - 12

70 - 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

75 - 8

80 - 8

SLDL

40 - 10

50 - 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Leg press

160 - 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Leg press calf raise

12, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Lying leg raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Decline sit up

8, 8, 8, 8

Legs raised plank

30, 30, 30

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's before/6 weeks in comparison





Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Making good progress mate, keep it up, your giving me some good inspiration


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> Here's before/6 weeks in comparison
> 
> View attachment 168574
> 
> ...


Looking good fella on track for sure, you gonna have a refeed day or two to help judge ready for the comp? Just some good advice iv been given as it helps to get to know how you resond


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I do a cheat meal once every 2 weeks and I do a high carb breakfast, kind of refeed every other week. Around 70-80g carbs for breakfast.

I think I'm going to deplete for 3-4 days before the comp, then day before the comp, increase my carbs to 200g above my current dietary requirement, so somewhere around 380g. Water load for 3-4 days before with 8-10 litres (depending how I handle it), then drop the day before the show to as much water as required to function.

I could possibly have a refeed day tomorrow just to test the water, but not 100% sure if I'm quite lean enough to see the benefits as of yet


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's shoulder workout went well, great pump

Ohp

20 - 12, 12

40 - 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Cable rear fly

10 - 12, 12, 12

15 - 8, 8

Db lat raise

4.5 - 20, 20, 20, 20

Db front raise

12 - 8, 8, 8

SUPERSET

Db lat raise

9.5 - 6, 6

7 - 8

Smith ohp

15 - 10, 10, 10, 8

BB shrug

40 - 10

60 - 10

80 - 6

100 - 6

110 - 6

Treadmill - 230cal - 21mins

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, arms today. Decided to make today a high carb day as sort of a test. Aiming for around 350g.

CGBP

20 - 20

40 - 12

60 - 8, 8, 8, 8

SUPERSET

BB curl

15 - 15

20 - 10

25 - 8, 8, 8, 8

BB wrist curl

20 - 12, 12, 12, 10

Low cable curl

14 - 12, 12

21 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Cable skull crusher

14 - 12, 12

21 - 10, 10, 15

Overhead rope tricep

20 - 10

25 - 10, 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

One arm concentration curl

10 - 10

15 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Db kickback

7.5 - 12, 12

9.5 - 10, 12

SUPERSET

Zottoman curl

7.5 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Rower - 10mins - 2km

Cross trainer - 10mins - 100cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterdays leg workout. Good feeling workout, good burn on abs.

Leg press

40 - 15

80 - 15

120 - 15

160 - 15

160/120/80/40 - 15/15/15/15

Seated leg curl

35 - 15

42 - 15, 15, 15

49 - 12, 12, 12

Walking db lunge

7.5 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Leg extension

35 - 12, 12, 12

Standing calf raise

12, 8, 8, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Bodyweight calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Hanging knee raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Cable wood chop

10, 10, 10

Lying leg raise

12, 10, 10

Cable crunch

20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, got hold of some winstrol to harden up for the last 4 weeks. Wasn't planning on taking any gear originally, apart from the clen, but decided I'm gonna give it a go for the last 4 weeks. 45mg ED and see how hard and vascular I can get! Feeling really lean and positive that this will give me a bit of a push to get my physique to the next to vel. Maybe put on a lb or 2 but more interested in getting harder really. Not expecting miracles, just a bit of a helping hand in the final few weeks.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I went on stage "ok" I risked a little with the carb load but, I didnt really know where my sweet spot was at, and I feared to over do it so was at 70% at most...
> 
> Then they overdid it with the competitors and we where 22 on stage.... we hardly could fit, and I was in one end of stage... said so I didn't make the finals unjustified, was by far in better shape conditioning than 80% of the rest, and should of made top 4... judges sometimes don't really know what to focus on this class.
> 
> ...


Onwards and upwards mate. Did you get any pics?

What's the Tren ace going to be at then? And why winny EOD?

Defo no pain no gain. Commendable to get up on stage, I've just done 8 weeks cutting (should have been 12) hit a wall and gave in lol so hats off to you!!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

second Image is after cheat lunch once comp finished....2 ice creams and 4 doughnuts (I kinda over did it to see how I would carb up)

jabbing eod winny as its half life its enough, plus doing tren ace eod and its a pain literally to be pinning so much so often xD

But I fear now that Im back on buisness at my own bar, im finding it extremely hard to keep up my diet as Im working A LOT (great for money, imposible to be spot on diet and training)... Plus Ill have to shut for comp day and I'm not sure if its worth a while as I wont go to place second... next 10 days will see how I react


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Onwards and upwards mate. Did you get any pics?
> 
> What's the Tren ace going to be at then? And why winny EOD?
> 
> Defo no pain no gain. Commendable to get up on stage, I've just done 8 weeks cutting (should have been 12) hit a wall and gave in lol so hats off to you!!


check pics mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's legs and abs workout. Absolute gruler!

Squat machine

10, 10, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Leg press

100 - 10

140 - 10

180 - 10

220 - 8, 8, 8

Single leg extension

10, 10, 10

Lying leg curl

10, 10, 10, 10, 8

Standing leg curl

8, 8, 8

Standing calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Hanging leg raise

12, 12, 8, 8

Db side bend

12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

This weeks progress pics







Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and Tris today. Chest is starting to look quite good and arms are looking a little bigger I think too, maybe just an illusion!

Flat bb bench

20 - 15

60 - 10, 10

70 - 10

80 - 10

100/60 - 3/8

Incline hammer press

10 - 10

20 - 8

22.5 - 8

25 - 8

27.5/20 - 10/8

Incline cable fly

15 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Straight bar press down

30 - 15

35 - 15

40 - 15

45 - 15

Smith cgbp

20 - 8

22.5 - 8

25 - 8

27.5 - 8

Overhead db extension

15 - 12

17.5 - 12, 10, 10

Treadmill - 20mins - 270cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and bis today. Good session although I wasn't feeling it particularly. Got bad news, a weeks wait on my Winstrol so will probably end up just doing 3 weeks at 60mg a day at this rate, my fault really for making the decision to get it so late.

Close grip pulldown

28 - 15

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

63/35 - 10, 10

T bar row

15 - 8

30 - 8

45 - 8

50 - 8

55/45/30/15 - 8/8/8/8

Deadlift

60 - 8

100 - 8

120 - 5

140 - 5

150 - 5

160 - 5

Incline db curl

4.5 - 12

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 12

12 - 10

Bb curl

25 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Curl machine

15 - 15

25 - 15

30 - 15, 15

Straight arm pulldown

40 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Low row

25 - 8, 8

15 - 8

Treadmill - 15mins - 220cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, due to the no show of my winstrol, I've got hold of some anavar. 30mg a day (yes a low dose, but I'm only using it to harden up, not trying to gain muscle).

Onto today's workout! Shoulders and a bit of steady cardio.

Smith ohp

5 - 15

15 - 10

20 - 6

22.5 - 6

25 - 6, 4

20 - 7, 8

Face pulls

12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Wide upright row

20 - 12

22.5 - 10

25 - 10

27.5 - 10

Seated Db lat raise

7.5 - 12, 12, 12, 12

7.5/4 - 12/25

Hammer shoulder press (facing)

20 - 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Db shrug

30 - 15, 12, 12

Bike - 20mins - 110cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> This weeks progress pics
> 
> View attachment 168925
> 
> ...


Big Difference there mate, looking solid


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Arms today, good pump, forearms are looking quite vascular.

EZ curl

Bar - 20

5 - 12

7.5 - 12

10 - 10

12.5 - 8

15 - 7

Hammer curl

7.5 - 10

9.5 - 10

12 - 10

15 - 10

17.5 - 8

Cable curl

8, 8, 8, 8

SUPERSET

Reverse cable curl

10, 10, 10, 10

V bar press down

15, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Cable overhead tricep

10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Dips

12, 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Db kickback

7.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Cross trainer - 20mins - 270cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and abs today, okay session, legs burning pretty good afterwards and so were abs!

Walking db lunge

7 - 12, 12, 12

10 - 12

12.5 - 12

Front squat

20 - 12

30 - 12, 12

40 - 12, 12

50 - 12

Db sldl

9.5 - 15, 15, 15, 15

Leg curl

49 - 20, 20, 20

SUPERSET

Leg extension

42 - 20, 20, 20

Seated calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Donkey calf raise

20, 20, 20, 20

Lying leg raise

10, 10, 10

Cable wood chop

10, 10, 10

Crunch

12, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and triceps today. Quite a good session.

Incline bb bench

20 - 15

40 - 12

60 - 10

70 - 8, 8

70/50 - 10/10

Incline hammer press

10 - 12

15 - 12

20 - 10

25 - 10, 10

Flat cable fly

10, 10, 10, 8

Skull crushers

20 - 12

25 - 8

30 - 8, 8

Rope press down

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10

45 - 10

Dips

8

BW+10kg - 8

BW+20kg - 8, 6

Treadmill - 15mins - 140cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Weigh in this morning. 13st 3lb. Legs and abs today, good session.

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 8

60 - 8

70 - 8

80 - 5

90 - 5

100 - 5

Leg press

120 - 10

160 - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

SLDL

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Donkey calf raise

10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Decline crunch

10, 10, 10, 8

Twisting crunch

8, 8, 8, 8

Hanging leg raise

8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

is that titanium gym ?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Big ape said:


> is that titanium gym ?


Nah it's a gym called Stocky's in Gainsborough, Lincolnshire


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's back and bicep session. Tried to do a bit of posing afterward but couldn't get my instruction video to load up so just did what I could

Lat pulldown

28 - 15

42 - 12

49 - 12

56 - 12

63 - 10

DB row

20 - 8

25 - 8

30 - 8, 8, 8

Deadlift

60 - 12

80 - 12

100 - 12

120 - 12

140 - 12

Cable curl

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 10

50 - 8, 8

Db hammer curl

7.5 - 10, 10

9.5 - 10

12.5 - 10

One arm preacher curl

10 - 10

15 - 10

20 - 10, 10

Treadmill - 15mins - 230cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> Nah it's a gym called Stocky's in Gainsborough, Lincolnshire


Is the place actually called Gainsborough:laugh: :lol:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Is the place actually called Gainsborough:laugh: :lol:


Yer it actually is haha


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Really good shoulder workout today!

Standing ohp

20 - 12

30 - 10

40 - 6

42.5 - 6

45 - 6

47.5 - 6

50/30 - 6/8

Hammer shoulder press (facing)

10 - 12

12.5 - 12

15 - 12

20/10 - 10/10

Cable lat raise

10 - 8, 8, 8, 8

SUPERSET

Db lat raise

4 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Face pulls

20 - 10

25 - 10

30 - 10

35 - 10

Seated db shrug

30 - 10, 10, 10

Bike - 30mins - 195cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Arms today, feeling quite tired and well ready for a few extra carbs for breakfast tomorrow!

V bar press down

15 - 20

25 - 15

35 - 12

45 - 12

50 - 10

55 - 10

One arm overhead extension

10, 10, 10, 10

Skull crusher

25 - 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Db curl

4 - 12

7.5 - 10, 10

9.5 - 10

14.5 - 8, 8

BB curl

20 - 10

22.5 - 10

25 - 10, 10

Hammer curl

7.5 - 12, 12, 12

SUPERSET

Db wrist curl

7.5 - 12, 12, 12

Treadmill - 20min - 265cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs and and today, good sesh, had my higher carb breakfast of 200g oats.

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15, 15/12/12

Donkey calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Leg extension

35 -12, 12

42 - 12, 12

SUPERSET

Leg curl

35 - 12, 12

42 - 12, 12

Bulgarian split squat

6 - 8, 8

7.5 - 8,*8

Lying leg curl

12 - 8, 8

17 - 8, 8

Ab rollout

10, 10, 10, 8

Leg raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Side crunch

8, 8, 8

Crunch

6, 6, 6

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> View attachment 168882
> one with pink shorts... As you can tell I came out almost empty.
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do for your tan? Looks Natural, not like Dream Tan.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and Tris today. Went to a bodybuilding show yesterday, given me the buzz! Getting comments on my vascularity which is nice.

Incline bb bench

25 - 20

45 - 12

55 - 10

65 - 10

75 - 8

75/65/45 - 7/6/10

Flat db fly

12 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Incline hammer press

20 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Cable crossover

12, 10, 10, 12, 12, 12

CGBP

40 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Assisted dips

-20 - 10, 10, 9, 10

Db kickback

7.5 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Treadmill - 20mins - 285cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's back and biceps session, had a good session today, last heavy back day until after my comp, didn't have the energy to go much heavier on Deadlift.

Close machine row

20 - 10

30 - 10

40 - 8, 8

40/20 - 10/15

Bb bent over row

40 - 10, 10

60 - 8, 8, 8

Deadlift

60 - 8

80 - 8

100 - 6

120 - 6

140 - 6

Incline db curl

4.5 - 12

7.5 - 10

9.5 - 10

12 - 10, 10

Db hammer curl

12 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Cable curl

25 - 12

30 - 12

35 - 10

40 - 8

Treadmill - 20mins - 255cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> This weeks progress pics
> 
> View attachment 168925
> 
> ...


F.uckinghell mate massive difference in this pic looking spot on brotha!! fair play mate


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Your back and shoulders are looking great. Focus a bit on those calves. Keep the pics coming...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Dropped carbs 10g to 165g, protein sitting at 250g, fats around 70g. Last cheat meal this weekend. Noticed obliques popping through very slightly this morning.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Peak week plan is going to go like this.

Monday

Water - 5l

Carbs - 100g

Training - Push

Tuesday

Water - 10l

Carbs - 100g

Training - Pull

Wednesday

Water - 10l

Carbs - 50g

Training - Push

Thursday

Water - 10l

Carbs - 50g

Training - Upper Body

Friday

Water - 10l

Carbs - 0g

Saturday

Water - 2l before 10am

Carbs - 675g

Food times - 6am, 8:30am, 10:30am, 12:30pm, 2:00pm, 4:30pm, 7:00pm, 9:30pm

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a bit of advice from pscarb, a few modifications to the above will be done.

Anyway, legs and abs today, quads are in agony already!

Squat

20 - 10

40 - 10

60 - 8, 8

70 - 8, 8

80 - 10, 10

Leg press

80 - 10

100 - 10

120 - 10

140 - 10, 10

SLDL

20 - 12

30 - 12

40 - 12

45 - 12, 12

Lying leg curl

7.5 - 10

9.5 - 10

12 - 10

14.5 - 10

17 - 10

Donkey calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Leg press calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Cable wood chop

10, 10, 10

Hanging leg raise

10, 10, 10

Decline crunch

8, 7, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders today

Hammer shoulder press* (facing)

10 - 15

15 - 12

20 - 10

22.5 - 10

25 - 10

25/20/10 - 8/8/12

Db shoulder press

20 - 8, 8, 8, 8

Db lat raise

4.5 - 12

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 10, 10

12 - 8, 8

Wide upright row

20 - 10, 10

25 - 10, 10

Machine shrug

20 - 12

40 - 12

60 - 10

Treadmill - 20 mins - 260cals

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Arms today. Really good sesh today. Bit of cardio afterwards but my legs are in agony still. Posing class tomorrow in Leeds.

Bar curl

10 - 12, 12

20 - 8, 8

25 - 8, 8

SUPERSET

French press

10 - 12, 12

20 - 10, 10

25 - 10, 10

Concentration curl

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 12

12 - 12

17 - 8, 8

SUPERSET

DB kickback

4.5 - 12

7.5 - 12

9.5 - 12

12 - 12, 12

Rope curl

10, 10, 10, 10

SUPERSET

Rope pressdown

10, 10, 10, 10

Alternating db curl

12 - 8, 8, 8

SUPERSET

DB overhead tricep

7.5 - 8, 8, 8

Bike - 25 mins - 205 cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's pics from today. Dry run of tan. Had posing class at the weekend. 13 days out.

View attachment 170229


View attachment 170230


View attachment 170231


View attachment 170232


Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Good session. Upped the reps now being under 2 weeks out. Last leg session will be Saturday and last cardio will be on Friday.

Squat

20 - 20

40 - 20

60 - 15, 15, 15, 15

Leg press

100 - 20, 20, 20, 20

SLDL

30 - 15, 15, 15, 15

Standing Leg curl

20, 20, 20

Standing calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Leg raise

12, 12, 8, 10, 7

Decline crunch

6, 8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders today. Good session. Quite tired coming to the end but powered through. 12 days out!

Smith OHP

5 - 15

10 - 15

12.5 - 15

15 - 15, 15

Free motion ohp

15, 15, 15, 15

Shrug machine

15, 15, 15, 15

Machine rear fly

20, 20, 20, 20

Seated lat raise

5 - 20, 20

7.5 - 20, 20

Cross trainer - 30 mins - 300cals

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking really well mate, great consistency


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Looking really well mate, great consistency


Thanks @R0BLET . Taken plenty of time but it'll all be worth it to be in the shape of my life!


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Honestly mate looking at those last pics has given me a massive boost in motivation, its great to see a start an end point like that and have all the info youve logged about it here. Well done buddy youve nailed it n your consistency has been spot on! think youve made me wanna start my own log now n count down the next 5 months


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice to know I've given somebody some motivation!

Back day today. Energy levels getting quite low now.

Low row

21 - 20

28 - 20

35 - 20

42 - 20

49 - 20

Wide machine row

20 - 15

25 - 15

30 - 15, 15

Deadlift

60 - 15

80 - 15

100 - 12, 12

Alternating db curl

4.5 - 20

7 - 20, 20, 20

Cable curl

20 - 20, 20

25 - 20, 20

Reverse cable curl

15 - 20, 20

20 - 20, 20

Lying Leg raise

12, 12, 10, 10

Twisting crunch

12, 12, 12, 12

Treadmill - 30 mins - 380cals

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest today. Energy wasn't brilliant but pump was great. Nice striations in my chest and delts!

Incline BB press

20 - 15

30 - 15

40 - 15, 15

50 - 15

Incline hammer press

10 - 20

12.5 - 20

15 - 15, 15, 15

Cable crossover

Bottom - 20, 20, 20

Top - 20, 20, 20

V bar pressdown

30 - 20

35 - 20, 20, 20, 20

Overhead cable tricep

15, 15, 20, 20

Assisted dips

-30 - 20, 15, 15, 15

Bike - 35 mins - 245cals

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Arms done today. Last cardio session before the comp! Had some great veins on my lower abs today! Shopping tomorrow ready for not having to go out of the house apart from gym next week. Getting around 45 litres of water in ready.

Bar curl

10 - 20

15 - 20

20 - 15, 15

Db hammer curl

4.5 - 20

7 - 15, 15, 15

Preacher curl

7 - 20, 20, 20

Smith CGBP

10 - 20

11.25 - 20

12.5 - 20, 20

Overhead cable tricep

20, 20, 20

Db kickback

4.5 - 20, 20, 20

BB wrist curl

15, 15, 15

Leg raise

10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Crunch

8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Treadmill - 25 mins - 345cal

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Last leg session before the comp next Sunday. Just a real steady pump workout

Flat Leg press

20, 20, 20, 20

Single Leg extension

18, 18, 18

Leg curl

20, 20, 20, 20

Standing calf raise

20, 18, 18, 16

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Posing and a little abs today. Depletion starts tomorrow.

Hanging leg raise

10, 10, 10, 10

Cable crunch

12, 12, 12, 12

Bicycle kicks

8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Depletion workout for today. First day of around 50g carbs. Increased fats to make calories similar to the rest of the prep.

Cable crossover

20, 20, 20

Incline chest press

20, 20, 20

Db lat raise

20, 20, 20

Hammer shoulder press (facing)

20, 20, 15

Db overhead tricep

20, 20, 20

Straight bar pressdown

20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pull workout today, followed by a bit of posing. Bit of the sh1ts last night. Probably from the rich food. But okay now.

Lat pull down

20, 20, 20

Low row

20, 20, 20

Cable curl

20, 20, 20

Db hammer curl

20, 20, 20

Db shrug

20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right. Seeing as I'm here I thought I'd post my 4 day depletion diet.

Meal 1 - 1 egg. 2 egg white. 1 tsp parmesan

Meal 2 - 2 egg. 2 egg white. 1 tsp parmesan

Meal 3 - 100g salmon. 75g carrots

Meal 4 - 100g salmon. 75g carrots

Post workout - 50g shake

Meal 5 - 125g chicken. 80g peas

Meal 6 - 125g chicken. 80g peas

Meal 7 - PhD diet whey protein bar

Meal 8 - 200g pork loin

Macros - 290 protein. 100 fat. 45 carbs.

Drinking 7.5l water a day until 6pm Saturday.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's depletion workout. Absolute gruler. Properly dead afterwards but only 1 session left now!

Flat chest press

20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Hammer shoulder press

20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Db curl

20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Rope pressdown

20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Wide machine row

20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Final depletion workout today followed by a bit of posing. Not feeling too bad today really. Ready for tomorrow's carb up day though.

Done my hair removal and will be off for a spray tan tomorrow at 10am. Will be weighing all food out for tomorrow, this evening to save time.

Cable crossover

20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Db lat raise

20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Machine curl

20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Db kickback

20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Leg raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Close grip row

20, 20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

First carb up meal done about an hour ago. So good. So so good...


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Heres todays carb up while im here.

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 300ml milk, 25g golden syrup

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 300ml milk, 25g golden syrup

Meal 3 - 100g chicken, 400g baked potato

Meal 4 - 100g chicken, 400g baked potato

Meal 5 - 100g chicken, 400g baked potato

Meal 6 - 100g chicken, 400g baked potato

Meal 7 - 100g chicken, 400g baked potato

Pretty simple really!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> Heres todays carb up while im here.
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 300ml milk, 25g golden syrup
> 
> ...


When we getting some photos mate?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

A1243R said:


> When we getting some photos mate?


Possibly tomorrow morning. More likely after the show though on Sunday.

Tan is developing okay. Glad I got some ProTan though. Don't think the spray will be quite enough


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well it all went down today!

Extremely long day. Was awake at about 5am and didn't get on stage until gone 6pm after arriving at the venue at 10am for registration. Here's the picture and a before and after comparison photo. 12 weeks difference!





Thanks

Shaun


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

So how did you get on?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't make top 6. There was I think 16 or 18 in my class and there were some really good physiques there. Top 6 were all well deserved.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> Didn't make top 6. There was I think 16 or 18 in my class and there were some really good physiques there. Top 6 were all well deserved.


Greatest respect for your transformation and what you've managed to achieve in 12 weeks!! That's some hard work right there. Hope you enjoyed the experience regardless of not placing, will you be competing again? Will be good to see you progress and make improvements!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If that was 12 weeks ???

You are a winner in my eyes

Well done....


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> Well it all went down today!
> 
> Extremely long day. Was awake at about 5am and didn't get on stage until gone 6pm after arriving at the venue at 10am for registration. Here's the picture and a before and after comparison photo. 12 weeks difference!
> 
> ...


Good transformation that's some work you put in there well done


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@shaunmac well done mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mate that's a huge transformation!

Hats off to you


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks very much for all the kind words. I enjoyed being up on stage but I didn't enjoy how short lived it was tbh. I was on stage all of about a minute.

I think I probably will get up on stage again at some point but I'm. I'm not planning for it to be in the near future tbh.

Glad to say after years of training that I've got up and done it! Was definitely something to remember and I even got a medal for taking part, which I was well chuffed about


----------



## BurgerKing (Mar 9, 2013)

Great transformation! How much weight did you lose between before and after pics?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Lost near enough 2 stone


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back to the gym today. Shoulders and abs. Mad day of eating yesterday and bloated as hell today. Does not feel good but was totally worth it haha.

Hammer shoulder press

10 - 12

20 - 10

22.5 - 10

25 - 10

27.5 - 10

Smith OHP

10 - 12

15 - 10

20 - 10, 10

Seated db lat raise

4.5 - 12

7 - 12, 12

7/4.5 - 12/12

Bent over raise

4.5 - 12

7 - 12

9.5 - 10, 10

BB shrug

60 - 12

80 - 12, 12

100 - 10

Leg raise

10, 10, 10

Rope crunch

12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well feeling even worse today. Bloat is going down but been up half the night going to the toilet. Feel so drained and rubbish. Not going to the gym today


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Gruler of a workout. Switching legs up to high rep for a while and see how I go.

Squat

20 - 15

30 - 15

40 - 15

50 - 15

60 - 15

Flat single Leg press

34 - 15

43 - 15

52 - 15, 15

Db SLDL

12 - 15, 15, 15, 15

Leg extension

35 - 20, 20, 20

Leg curl

42 - 20, 20, 20

Standing calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Donkey calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

That's a fantastic transformation, hat's off to you 

You made the step to getting up on stage, which in itself is worth the praise, even if you came last. Think it's definitely worth going up again, even if you spend a year prepping for the same show 2016, you'd probably kill it next time round


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Great transformation bud, your natural aren't you? Not taking it away from anyone above but I can almost guarantee that they were all on something which does give them that little bit extra 

Good luck for the future bud


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Great transformation bud, your natural aren't you? Not taking it away from anyone above but I can almost guarantee that they were all on something which does give them that little bit extra
> 
> Good luck for the future bud


Thanks for the kind words.

I was cycling clen and eca throughout my prep, and for the final 4 weeks I was taking 30mg anavar a day. So I wasn't natural tbh


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> I was cycling clen and eca throughout my prep, and for the final 4 weeks I was taking 30mg anavar a day. So I wasn't natural tbh


Werent far off really mate, I'd imagine most people on the stage are on all sorts! Not fancy proper AAS? Test etc?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Werent far off really mate, I'd imagine most people on the stage are on all sorts! Not fancy proper AAS? Test etc?


Yer i would imagine so. The plan is to put on a bit of size with a bit of gear and see how I look next year and possibly transition into bodybuilding. But I want to be in much better shape if I'm going to do bodybuilding


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did chest and arms yesterday. Still got a bad stomach. Can't seem to shift it. Woke up this morning and bloat had reduced slightly but still not brilliant. Onto yesterday's workout anyway.

Machine fly

20, 12, 12, 10, 10

Incline hammer press

20 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Cable crossover

12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Smith CGBP

10 - 12

20 - 8, 10, 10

20/10 - 10/12

Db kickback

7 - 10, 10, 10, 10

V bar pressdown

12, 12, 12, 12

Bar curl

15 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 8, 8

Seated db curl

9.5 - 10, 10, 10

Reverse curl

10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio and abs today. Think I'm going to go for 1 cardio session a week when I'm not training. And do abs twice a week.

Cross trainer - 20 mins - 250cals

Bike - 25 mins - 140cals

Treadmill - 15 mins - 120cals

Seated Leg raise

15, 12, 10, 10

Hanging Leg raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday was legs. 15 reps is hard on squats!

Squat

20 - 15

40 - 15

50 - 15

60 - 15, 15

Db SLDL

12 - 15, 15, 15, 15

Bulgarian split Squat

4.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

Leg curl

35 - 20

42 - 20, 20

Leg extension

35 - 20, 20, 20

Leg press calf raise

20, 20, 20, 20

Donkey calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and tris today. Mega pumped and had a real good workout.

Incline Smith press

5 - 15

15 - 10

20 - 10

22.5 - 10

25 - 10

Incline hammer press

10 - 12

20 - 10, 10, 10

Cable crossover

12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Skull crusher

5 - 10

10 - 8, 8, 10

Rope pressdown

12, 12, 12, 12

Db kickback

7 - 12

9.5 - 12

12 - 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right so onto the plan for now. Going for an all out bulk. Eating pretty good food. Weekends doing just about whatever, within reason.

Macros very similar each day.

4400 calories

300 protein

600 carbs

95 fat

Let's get some size on!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Cardio and abs today. Been advised to reduce my calories a bit so that my body doesn't just add a ton of fat. So going to reduce a little and see what happens.

Cross trainer - 30 mins - 385cals

Bike - 30 mins - 160cals

Leg raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Cable crunch

12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and Biceps today. Can tell I haven't Deadlifted in a while. Felt real heavy

Pull ups

8, 8, 6, 6

Close grip row

35 - 10

42 - 10

49 - 10

56 - 10

63 - 10

Deadlift

65 - 8

85 - 8

105 - 8

125 - 8

145 - 8

Zottoman curls

4.5 - 10

7.5 - 10

9.5 - 10, 10

DB hammer curl

9.5 - 10, 10

15 - 8, 8

Spider curl

15 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Close grip pull down

42 - 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and abs today. Good session. In and out in an hour.

Smith OHP

5 - 12

10 - 10

20 - 10, 10, 10

DB shoulder press

12 - 10

17 - 10

22 - 10

24.5 - 10

DB lat raise

9.5 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Rear delt fly

7 - 12, 12

9.5 - 12, 12

Seated db shrug

30 - 12, 12

40 - 10, 10

Lying Leg raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Decline crunch

8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Very heavy food filled weekend! Had a few drinks Saturday aswel at the races but nothing major, not really a big drinker. Legs today, tough workout.

Squat

20 - 15

40 - 15

60 - 15

62.5 - 15

65 - 15

SLDL

25 - 15

35 - 15

45 - 15, 15

Leg press

80 - 20

90 - 20

100 - 20, 20

Leg curl

42 - 20, 20, 20

SUPERSET

Leg extension

35 - 20, 20, 20

Single Leg curl

15, 15

SUPERSET

Single Leg extension

15, 15

Standing calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Donkey calf raise

20, 20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Late subber. Amazing transformation! Very inspiring. Makes me want to get my backside into gear even more now and push on!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks rob. It does take a lot of effort! But it's worth it to look good


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and abs today. Really need to work on my shoulders so tend to do a fair bit of work on them.

Smith OHP

5 - 12

10 - 10

20 - 8

22.5 - 8

25 - 6, 6

Hammer shoulder press* (facing)

10 - 10

20 - 10

25 - 8, 8

Cable lat raise

10, 10, 10, 10

BB front raise

15 - 10, 10

20 - 10, 10

SUPERSET

DB lat raise

4.5 - 20, 20, 15, 15

BB shrug

60 - 15

70 - 15

80 - 15, 15

Decline crunch

10, 10, 10, 10

Lying Leg raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

How long to go? any progress photos?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Jalex said:


> How long to go? any progress photos?


Competition is over and done with. Pictures are a few pages back


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> Competition is over and done with. Pictures are a few pages back


Sorry I missed it. Cracking transformation. Good job man


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's back and bicep workout went well. Decided to go a little heavier on Deadlift today for the first time since a few weeks be free my show. Didn't feel too heavy and was happy with the weight I moved.

Lat pull down

35 - 12

49 - 12

63 - 12

63/35 - 12/20

Db row

25 - 8, 8, 8, 8

T bar row

15 - 10

30 - 10

45 - 10, 10

Deadlift

65 - 8

85 - 8

105 - 6

145 - 5

165 - 5

Machine curl

20 - 12

30 - 10

40 - 10, 10

Incline db curl

7 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Hammer curl

7.5 - 10, 10

12 - 10

15 - 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

How you looking now?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Ryker said:


> How you looking now?


Honestly not brilliant. Mid section is a lot tighter than it used to be but abs are none existent. But feeling a lot bigger in a positive way aswel


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

shaunmac said:


> Honestly not brilliant. Mid section is a lot tighter than it used to be but abs are none existent. But feeling a lot bigger in a positive way aswel


 Any pictures?


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

mate just checked bk in here as i knew you were dueon stage n fair play to you buddy transformation was awesome! and as someone said a bit of var and clen in comparison to the sh.it most the lads will of been banging in is peanuts! great work mate...

one caution with the diet m8 dont jump straight in at mega high calories else you'll have nowhere to go when you stop growing on tha amount, a couple of hundred above your daily needs for a few weeks, plateu and up again by a few hundred=keep growing


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Ryker said:


> Any pictures?


Nah no pics as of yet. Off to america in less than 2 weeks so rest assured ill let myself go there big style, got to come back looking like an American!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's chest and Triceps workout. Good workout. Mega pumped.

Incline BB press

25 - 15

45 - 12

65 - 10, 8, 8

SUPERSET

Flat machine press

12, 10, 10, 10

Incline machine press

42 - 12, 12, 12, 12

Cable crossover

15, 15, 15, 12, 12

V bar pressdown

35 - 12

40 - 12

45 - 12

50 - 12

Smith CGBP

10 - 12

20 - 10

25 - 10, 10

DB kickback

9.5 - 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's cardio and abs session. Was sweating like a pig on the treadmill by the end!

Treadmill - 60mins - 600cal

Plate sit up

10, 10, 10, 10

Lying Leg raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Barbell twists

8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Well its official. I'm basically as doughy as when I first started my prep. Let myself go far too much. Was trying to bulk and have definitely taken it too far. Was eating 3500 clean calories, and also treating myself every time I was hungry. Which was a big mistake.

Plus eating basically whatever I want at weekends. So all in all, I've put on just over 1.5 stone (most of which I would imagine is fat, along with a bit of water) and I'm off on holiday to USA in a week, so I'm going to blend in that's for sure!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Good session. Crawled out of the gym after an hour!

Squat

20 - 15

40 - 15

50 - 15

60 - 15

70 - 15

40 - 20, 20

Lying Leg curl

7 - 15, 15

12 - 15, 15

Leg extension

42 - 20, 20, 20

Standing Leg curl

20, 20, 20

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Donkey calf raise

15, 15, 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and tris today. Felt strong!

Smith Incline press

5 -* 15

10 - 12

20 - 8

22.5 - 8

25 - 8

27.5 - 8

30/20 - 8/10

Decline bb

65 - 10

75 - 10

85 - 10

95/65 - 4/8

Incline cable fly

12, 12, 12, 12

Straight bar pressdown

15, 12, 12, 12

Cable kickback

8, 8, 8

Cable overhead tricep

12, 10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Today's cardio and abs workout. Was pretty tired today so just decided to go on the bike.

Bike - 60mins - 440cals

Sit up

10, 10, 10

Leg raise

8, 8, 8

Rope crunch

12, 12, 12

Plank

30, 30, 30

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and Biceps today. Decided to go heavy on Deadlift and it appears I haven't lost it!

Pull ups

-30 - 8

BW - 6, 6, 6

Lat pull down

42 - 12

56 - 10

70 - 8

77 - 8, 8

Close cable row

30 - 10

35 - 10

40 - 10, 10, 10

Deadlift

64 - 8

94 - 8

124 - 8

144 - 8

164 - 6

184 - 4

Bar curl

15 - 10

25 - 10, 10, 10

DB hammer curl

12 - 8, 8, 8

Cable overhead curl

15, 15, 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and abs today. Really good session. Massive pump.

Db shoulder press

7.5 - 15

14.5 - 10

22 - 8, 8, 8

27 - 8

Hammer shoulder press (facing)

20 - 10, 10, 10

DB lat raise

9.5 - 10, 10, 10, 10

DB front raise

7.5 - 10, 10

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

7.5 - 10, 10

Cable lat raise

8, 8, 8

SUPERSET

Smith shrug

12, 12, 12

Hanging leg raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Decline crunch

8, 8, 8, 8

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right. After 2 weeks off the gym because I've been to the USA. Orlando Florida to be exact. Disney world!

Plane landed at 5:30am. Got home at 9am. In the gym by 9:30am!

Lat pull down

10, 10, 10, 10, 8

Low row

10, 10, 10, 10

BB row

10, 10, 10, 10

Incline db curl

10, 10, 10, 10, 10

DB hammer curl

10, 10, 10, 10

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did legs today. Felt pretty horrible during it tbh.

Squat

15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Flat Leg press

20, 15, 15, 15

SLDL

12, 12, 12, 12

Leg curl

20, 20, 20

Standing calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest, shoulders and tris today.

Flat bb bench

12, 12, 10, 8, 11

Incline hammer press

8, 8, 8, 8, 10

Hammer shoulder press (facing)

10, 10, 8, 8, 13

Db lat raise

10, 10, 10, 8, 11

V bar pressdown

12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and tris today. Good session. Weight after holiday. 15 stone. Officially doughy again!

Flat bb bench

15, 10, 10, 8

80 - 13

Incline Smith press

12, 12, 8

70 - 12

Cable crossover

Top - 10, 10, 10, 16

Bottom - 10, 10, 10, 18

V bar pressdown

15, 12, 12, 8

55 - 18

Skull crusher

10, 8, 8

7.5 - 16

Overhead tricep

10, 10, 8

7 - 15

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Legs today. Good workout. Horrible feeling afterwards! Just like it should be.

Squat

15, 15, 15, 15

70 - 13

Split Squat

12, 12, 12

Leg extension

15, 15

42 - 25

Db SLDL

12, 12, 12, 12

Leg press calf raise

15, 15, 15, 23

Donkey calf raise

12, 12, 12, 18

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Last week's shoulders and abs workout.

Standing OHP

10, 10, 8, 6

40 - 11

Hammer shoulder press (facing)

10, 10, 8

20 - 14

Db lat raise

12, 10, 8

9.5 - 16

Plate front raise

10, 8, 8

15 - 21

Db shrug

12, 10, 10

30 - 16

Crunch

8, 8, 8, 8

Leg raise

8, 8, 8, 8

Plank

30, 30, 30, 30

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Back and Biceps from Friday.

Straight arm pull down

12, 12, 10

50 - 16

BB row

8, 8, 8

45 - 14

Lat pull down

10, 10, 8

56 - 13

Machine chins

8, 8, 8

Db curl

10, 10

12 - 12

Spider curl

8, 8, 8

20 - 17

Reverse db curl

8, 8, 8

7.5 - 12

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yesterday's Leg workout. Glutes are killing me today!

Squat

15, 15, 15, 15

70 - 15

Walking DB lunge

12, 12, 12

Lying Leg curl

15, 15, 15, 15

Standing Leg curl

15, 15, 15, 15

Leg extension

20, 20, 20

Standing calf raise

12, 12, 12, 12

Donkey calf raise

20, 20, 20, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Chest and tris today.

Flat bb bench

15, 10, 10, 10

85/40 - 12/13

Incline hammer press

10, 10, 10

22.5 - 14

Cable crossover

Bottom - 15, 15

Middle - 15, 20

Top - 15, 42

V bar pressdown

20, 15, 12

50 - 18

Smith CGBP

10, 10, 8, 8, 8

Cable kickback

10, 10, 10, 20

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Shoulders and abs today. Good session but god it was too hot!

Smith OHP

12, 10, 10, 8

22.5/12.5 - 10/7

Cable upright row

10, 10, 10, 20

Lat raise

10, 10, 10, 10

9.5/4.5 - 12/12

BB front raise

8, 8, 8

SUPERSET

DB rear fly

8, 8, 8

BB shrug

30, 21, 18

Crunch

10, 10, 10, 10

Leg raise

8, 8, 8

Plank

30, 30, 30

Thanks

Shaun


----------

